# Gunting.



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2002)

I've decided to go ahead and get myself a gunting to play with. (Now next time I'm in Buffalo I'll have an excuse to ask Dr. Barber to show me something.) I'll get the trainer but does anyone have any thoughts on partially serrated blade vs. standard edge? This would be a plaything first and foremost, and for self-defense second. It would not be a working knife.


----------



## redfive (Aug 30, 2002)

I would go with the partialy serrated, if you do have the option. It has a better ability to go through heavy  clothing and winter wear. 
                                                    Redfive

ps. two is always bettter then one. Get both


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I've decided to go ahead and get myself a gunting to play with. (Now next time I'm in Buffalo I'll have an excuse to ask Dr. Barber to show me something.) I'll get the trainer but does anyone have any thoughts on partially serrated blade vs. standard edge? This would be a plaything first and foremost, and for self-defense second. It would not be a working knife. *



As a plaything get what you want.

The serrated edge does go through clothes as mentioned. Yet, I like the dual edge for the functionality. I travel alot for work in a test a vehicle. The serrated edge should allow you to cut through a seat belt if need be.

Just my opinion

Rich


----------



## Despairbear (Aug 31, 2002)

Personaly I have always prefered a non-serrated blade. I tend to find that a good sharp blade workd a little faster than a serrated blade. Again this is probably just pesonal preferance but I like the way a blade move when it is really sharp and cuts as opposed to the feeling of "catching" that I feel when I use a serrated blade. 



Despair Bear


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2002)

I went for the partially serrated. All my other blades are non-serrated because I generally prefer that so I'll give this a try.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2002)

I saw a blue-handled one here:
http://www.gunting-museum.com/

I know red is the drone and black is a live blade--what's the blue for?


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I saw a blue-handled one here:
> http://www.gunting-museum.com/
> ...



Hi Arnisador,

It appears that black is the only one with a live blade.  Please go to this link for the color coded descriptions:

http://www.gunting-museum.com/About_the_Gunting/about_the_gunting.html

I own the black live blade, haven't gotten around to getting the drone yet.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2002)

My live blade and drone arrived yesterday! Cool stuff. I'm looking forward to playing with them.


----------



## Lunumbra (Oct 8, 2002)

Arnisador go to
www.gunting-museum.com
there is some great conceptual writing that will enhance your understanding of what the Gunting is all about, the logic behind it.
They have also added a new section call "The technique of the month" that has a couple of Mpegs. Fun!

Follow the links for a good set of video's from Video Quest called the "Instructor's Series". Almost all the techniques are based on a REALLY simple "open arms, close arms" movement. Makes it real easy to remember when someone is swinging at you!

.....(Later) Just tried the link and it didn't work, did find this though.

 Video Quest has a 2 tape set on Prof Doing Sinawali application...1-800-340-9664 (qouted from one of Bram's messages)

The Instructor set I mentioned is a 3 tape set.


----------

